# Post First Clomid Scan - a few questions...thanksx



## Rachel SP (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello There,

I'm after a little advice please.  I'm just back from my day 8 scan after my first round of trying Clomid (50mg).  We're diagnosed as Unexplained Infertility.  I found the whole scan experience quite confusing and rushed so I'm just after any info about what was found and what it means.  The doctor read out about 5 different lengths of follicle from both ovaries ranging from "less than 10" to "12".  I have no idea what this means - is this good?  I am also concerned because he said I need to retun on Friday for another scan as he's a bit worried that I might be overstimulating.  He said we shouldn't have unprotected sex for the risk of multiple pregnancies.  It was really tough to hear this because really the idea of getting pregnant with twins (or more) is just so what I want, so the idea of not having sex to avoid this is really tough!  Also, my partner and I had sex last night...so I wonder if that might be a problem anyway.  I do think I'm quite bloated and a bit nauseous in my reaction to the Clomid.  But if anyone has any info about the sizes of my follicles - and the number of them and what that might mean, and also if anyone has gone ahead and had sex when they were told not to for risk of multiple pregnancies I'd really appreciate hearing about it.  I know I come across as stupid for even suggesting this last point but those of you who have been trying for some time like me - 2 years - will know it is so tempting.  It might just be a passing stupid thought but I'm putting it out there.  Any responses really welcome, and mountains of baby dust to you all!

Rachelx


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi.. i would not worry about protection if you dont mind twins hun.. my doc likes to see follies at 19+ by ovulation.. they grow daily so u may get two from your sizes on day 8.. do you ovulate on your own? 2nd scan will chk sizes for you x


----------



## Rachel SP (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks a lot meJulie!  I'd be delighted anything!  Will chat it through with my partner tonight and probably just go for it - we did have unprotected sex last night without knowing it wasn't recommended, and we can't take that back...  Ah, 19+ by ovulation..that's good to know.  It can just feel so impersonal when you have someone calling out numbers to someone else behind a screen - it's like I wasn't there.. I know they're so busy but it always feels so rushed...  Yes, I do ovulate on my own - I think I do most of the time.  We did have to really push to get the Clomid as I understand NICE guidelines say not to give it to Unexplained Infertility anymore, but they have agreed to give us one or two rounds before we're due to get on a list to try IUI.

I've just seen your very tough run of treatment.  I wish you all the very very best of luck for 2014, if not before.  Thanks again for replying.

xx


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

come & join us ladies on "current clomid cyclers" forum
loads of support.. best of luck x


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

I am sorry Rachel but that is a Really stupid thing to do. 


I think meJulie might be saying not to worry about last night as you won't be ovulating for a few days yet, so it's not likely that sex last night will make you pregnant.




But sperm does live up to 5 days in your vagina ( although 3 is more common) so anything up to 5 days before you ovulate could result in a pregnancy.
If you do have unprotected sex and try to get pregnant on clomid, then you are not going to get twins, you are more likely to get much larger multiples. When you hear stories in the US about Quines and sextuplets etc, that's because they have used clomid just as you are suggesting. This is clearly exactly what the situation is with you. If your doctor is saying there is a risk of over stimulating, what he is saying is that there is a risk of you producing many more than the 5 eggs you are growing right now. Sometimes when people overstimulate they get up to 30 eggs. 
If you have unprotected sex with 30 eggs, again, you are very unlikely to end up with twins. You are much more likely to end up with a fairly horrible miscarriage. 
Honestly, please listen to your doctor! 




Yes, the idea of twins is a lovely idea when you have been trying for so long, but I would suggest that you go find someone who has them and talk to them about what it's really like before you aim for that.


My best friend had twins just shortly after I had my DS. We were talking the other day about how as the children grow older you are less stressed, less tired and can start enjoying them. For her, the time if takes to start really enjoying them is going to be much longer ( we reckoned double! I.e. 3 years or so!) simply because twins are such hard work. In the early days people with twins tend to talk about how to cope, rather than how to enjoy. 
I am only saying... It's just worth thinking about .


Good luck with your cycle, and really do wish you a happy outcome


----------



## Rachel SP (Oct 15, 2013)

Dear Elsie,

Thanks for your really honest and informative response.  I am taking all of that in.  I really appreciate you writing and will think really seriously about what to do.  I think probably talking to my partner about it will bring all this further into reality (it's just been floating around my head this afternoon - I've been romanticising it and just the idea of conceiving has blown everything else out of the water...including, perhaps my brain...) and he'll be concerned about doing something the doctor is NOT recommending...  I take all your points on board and will think on.

Thanks again for writing,

Rachelx


----------



## Bluebell84 (Jun 18, 2013)

If I was you, I would wait for the next scan and see what sizes they are. Or start doing opk's.. Just because some are growing doesn't mean more than one will eventually be released. I think I would be tempted to chance it  

Good luck 

X


----------



## Rachel SP (Oct 15, 2013)

Many thanks Bluebell.

I'm sending you very best wishes and lots and lots of luck too.  Feels so much better to be connected like this...

Take care,

Rachelx


----------

